# Unterschied:Rose und RedBull



## Focus_MTB (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen All Mountains. Da fiel mir das Rose Granite Chief besonders auf.
Aber worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen RedBull Und Rose? 
Und die Marke Rose wurde erst 2008 gegründet oder? 
haben die schon so viel Mountainbike Knowhow?

Gruß 

Focus_MTB


----------



## tvaellen (16. Mai 2011)

"Raider heißt jetzt Twix,
sonst ändert sich nix"

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article4913295/Darum-heisst-Twix-ploetzlich-wieder-Raider.html

genauso grundlegend sind afaik die Unterschiede zwischen Red Bull und Rose Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus_MTB (16. Mai 2011)

Ah verstehe. 
Wie siehts denn mit den Rahmen aus? 
Entwickelt die Rahmen Rose selber? oder kaufen die die wie Radon ein?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Focus_MTB,

wir entwickeln die Rahmen gemeinsam mit unserem Ingenieur Andreas Heimerdinger. Produziert werden sie dann in Taiwan, da in technologischer Hinsicht für Rahmen dort einfach der Fortschritt am größten ist. Wir bauen unsere Bikes dann allerdings von Hand und komplett in Deutschland.

Viele Grüße vom Rose Team


----------



## FoXMorayn (17. Mai 2011)

hat der name etwas mit dem getränk zu tun?


----------



## underdog (23. Mai 2011)

FoXMorayn schrieb:


> hat der name etwas mit dem getränk zu tun?



Nein!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Juli 2011)

Werden eigentlich Red Bull Bike weiter produziert oder findet quasi ein abverkauf dieser Marke statt und bald gibts nur noch ROSE Bikes?
Im katalog sind sie nicht mehr zu finden und teilweise sind Rahmengrössen in bestimmten Farben nicht erhältlich.

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## Bratwurst123 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal bei Rose angerufen, da ich mich gewundert habe warum man die Red Bull Bikes nicht mehr konfigurieren kann. Red Bull wird es zukünftig nicht mehr geben, schade... Ich habe mein Team AL 500 echt liebgewonnen. Die haben zwar noch ein paar Rahmen, aber wohl auch nicht mehr bei allen Bikes in allen Grössen... Schade... Künftig also nur noch Rose Bikes... Hoffentlich kommen ein paar neue Geometrien im HT Bereich, ansonsten muss ich mich echt woanders umschauen... :-(


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. Juli 2011)

Aha, höchst interessant
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Im der Tat, war die Aussage 2009 nicht, dass die Rose Bikes parallel zu der Red Bull Linie, als wertigere Bikes aufgelegt werden sollten? Ich mein, dass sind die Rose Bikes ja auch aber ist der Absatz von Red Bull so weit zurück gegangen?


----------

